# My Mom...



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Please pray for my Mom!

She has had Multiple Sclerosis since 1980 and has been in a wheelchair since 1990. She is also on blood thinners due to a clot in her leg. For the past 2 weeks she hasn't been feeling well and not eating/drinking hardly anything. I get a call from her husband 3 days ago that he had to take her to the hospital and her blood thinner levels were insanely high and she had to be airlifted to a hospital in Nashville. 

I went to see her yesterday and spoke with the doctor and they said that she also has a pretty bad UTI that is affecting her pretty badly. She has had an MRI and CAT scan because they thought she had suffered a stroke. Turns out there was no stroke but her MS is active again after being dormant for about 3 years. 

Her speech is really affected now as she slurs her words and has a lot of trouble talking and being understood. The doctors also are putting in a central line so she can receive IV fluids when she doesn't drink as much as she should. They also pulled 2 liters of fluid off of her lungs today. 

All of this makes me so sad and I am trying so hard not to cry in front of her. My Dad died of cancer when I was 15 and now my Mom is in such poor health and I am only 31. :-( I don't want to lose her too but I also don't want to see her suffer.

MS is a terrible disease and I am praying they find a cure one day.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry your mother is having such a difficult time of it right now, Kelly. I pray she will get the needed help to put her back on the road to remission and wellness. Hugs to you! Hang in there!


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

You and your mother are in my prayers. May God give you both the strength to get through this.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping you and your mom in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so sorry your family is going through this, you are in my prayers.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I am sorry that your mother is having such a hard time. MS really seems like such a mysterious and debilitating disease. I hope that your mom gets the help she needs to get better. Hugs to you. You sound like a great daughter.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I pray so hard for your Mom. Hopefully when they take care of the UTI, she will feel better and start to eat and drink on her own. Maybe the infection really aggrevated her MS. 

Deep Deep love to you and Mom.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I'm so sorry your Mom has run into such problems! Will certainly be praying she will recoup quickly!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kelly - I'm so sorry for what you and your mother are going through. I'm sending prayers that she will indeed rally. I know that UTI's can wreak havoc with older people (although I'm assuming since you're 31 that your mom's pretty young) but I'm sure with the MS it has a much more pronounced effect. It's sad to see when your parent is helpless and we end up trading places of being their parent when they are very ill. I do hope she'll do better and that you'll have more time with her. We're here for you.:grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Your mom will be in my thoughts & prayers.rayer:rayer:rayer: I'm so sorry she's not doing well.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks so much ladies! You don't know how much this means to me!! 

Mom is only 60 so she is young....just really sick with the MS and the UTI...she has had many because of a urinary cathedar she has had for several years. The MS had basically made her a quadriplegic so she cannot really move or do anything on her own. I think that's where the blood clot came from. 

Here's a picture of my Mom, my kids, me, and Mom's hubby. It was my littlest daughter, Gwen's 4th b-day and we were blowing the candles out in Mom's bedroom so she could be a part of the festivities.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your Mother. So glad she is getting some help and is in the hospital so they can treat her infection. She should show some improvement soon. I will say prayers for her and for you! It is so scary to watch your Mom go through this.....please know we will be here for you!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry :grouphug: it is an awful disease indeed. My poor niece has had it since she was about 20, she is now around 40 and has been in and out of a wheelchair more times than I can count.

I hope your Mum improves and feels well again soon, for all your sakes.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Praying God's healing over your mom today----enjoy every single day HE gives you together and build good memories. Every day is a blessing if we live it fully. No regrets.
Your children are precious---they look a lot like their mom---I can imagine they also have your heart! 
Whether we are sick or not ALL of our days are numbered---so live well, love well, laugh much and be kind to yourself.
Hugs across the sea.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so sorry .. you and your mom are in my prayers.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry and will pray for your Mom and your family.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Kelly,

I wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you. Kelly, you must remember that it's perfectly healthy to allow yourself to express and process what YOU feel and what YOU are going through at this difficult time. 

It is understandable that you desire to be strong for others in time of need - but YOUR feelings are valid and they need to be addressed also. 

Warm regards,

Allie


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

prayers for you and your family


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your mom. I will sure be praying for you. I will take that request to the Lord right now. My dad did have a stroke 2 years ago and i have never seen anything take a person down as that. He is also on blood thinners and i know what you mean about those levels. Pray all goes well please keep up updated.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

So sorry to hear this news of your mom. Will keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers. God is Great and we need to put it in his hands. Please let us know how things are going.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

hugs and prayers to you and your mom:grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kelly - I'm so sorry your mom is going through this. My prayers are with you all.

Maggie


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Kelly, I'm glad your mother didn't have a stroke. She is in my prayers. Thank you for sharing the Birthday photo, what a special day full of joy and love. Your mom looks so happy. We are here if you need anything, please, don't hesitate to ask. I pray for a cure. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I am so very sorry to read this ... (((sending hugs and prayers to your way)))

Kat


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you ladies! I really appreciate all of the support.

I went to see her the day before yesterday and she was not in good spirits. She hates hospitals and because she is losing the ability to speak, she cannot call out loud enough for a nurse to hear her half of the time when she needs something (and she cannot move her hands to push the nurse button). I spoke with her nurse and she said she tries to be here to help Mom but has other patients to attend as well. :-(

Also the doctors discovered fluid on her lungs and drain about 2 liters off the other day!!! They still had more to drain yesterday and are going to be doing more tests to figure out why she has that fluid to begin with.

She just keeps telling me that no one understands that she hates being there and just wants to go home. :-( I feel like the bad guy when I tell her she needs to stay to get more testing done. 

I do hope they can find a cause for that much fluid in her lungs and be able to fix the problem. I don't see Mom going home anytime soon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo kelly im so so sorry to hear that your mom is going thru all this and i know firsthand how frustrating it is to hear your mom say she doesnt want to be in the hospital and she hates it etc. my mom died of cancer three yrs ago and i still remember how many issues we had when she didnt want to go to an appt or something , poor things feel helpless misunderstood and sick ..

first and foremost never underestimate the power of prayer , pray pray pray , and believe i will be praying for her health as well , hopefully when the meds kick in n the UTI clears up she should feel better , im sorry about the fluid in her lungs and hope they can resolve that fun , try to be there as much as you can , like someone metioned above make the good memories , the laughs .. i love the pic u shared you all look so happy. 

i will keep on praying .. and kelly dont hesistate to come here and vent , and cry if u need to .. hugs !


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for what your mother is going through....I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kelly, this is the first time I have seen your thread, I'd like to pray for your mom and you


Heavenly Father, what a blessing it is to my heart to beable to pray for others knowing you have your loving arms around each of us you know us by name, you know every part of our body, what a awesome God you are. I lift Kelly's mom to you, Lord she has fear in her heart no one likes to be alone, comfort her Lord may she feel your love and peace in her spirit. Lord send people her way, may nurses find more time to check on her, Strengthen her body, spirit and mind, bring your healing touch to every part of this precious mom's body. I also pray for Kelly and her family, give them rest and your peace during this time. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Bless you Paula that was beautiful! I am going to pray over mom today as well. 

More bad news...I just got a call that when they pulled the fluid off of her left lung, it collapsed and so they had to call a pulmonologist to discuss what to do next. He recommends a surgery to fix the left lung and also pull the fluid from the right lung and make sure it doesn't collapse as well.

THEN they still need to figure out why there was fluid in her lungs. It makes me think of heart failure...I don't know of any other reason that much fluid would be there. I am going to ask about her heart and any tests they have done on that.

Today is my son, Jamison's 6th birthday and she was looking forward to celebrating it with us. The kids and I are going to the hospital and seeing her so at least I can let her enjoy the kids a bit on Jamison's special day.

I love you all and will keep you updated.

Oh yeah, and ironically my mother in law went into the hospital 2 days ago! She has pancreatitis!!! When it rains it pours! But God is faithful


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kelly - I just saw your update. I'm so sorry that all this is going on with your mom - it's so hard to watch when they're sick. I went thru it with my mom for several years. At the hospital I had to constantly be her advocate -- the squeaky wheel gets the oil, but you obviously can't be there all the time so I can imagine her frustration.
The fluid on the lungs to me sounds like heart failure or pneumonia. My mom had heart failure the last few years of her life. There are two types -- one is the fluid on the lungs, the other is fluid on the abdomen - less common and what my mom had. We had to constantly adjust her meds and I could manage them over the phone by just hearing how wet she sounded. The doc was astounded by how attuned I was to it. 
I hope the doctors can get to the bottom of what's going on with your mom. Is she strong enough to go through surgery? Please know that I'm sending prayers to both of you as well as to your MIL. You can't seem to catch a break these days. BTW I loved the photo of your family with her. It looked like you made her so happy. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Kelly,
Your Mom and you and your Family are in my prayers. Happy Birthday to your son!!! 

It's so hard, I know. I used to anticipate every little move my Mother would make. Or, anything my Mother would need in case I wasn't there for her. Looking back, I think I was the only one who understood what it was like for my Mother. My Mom had a neuromuscular disease under MD, not MS. 

Is it possible you can hire a private nurse for a couple of hours here and there? I'm so sorry your Mom is going through adversity. I pray she has a speedy recovery and goes home soon.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

*Update*

My Mom finally went home last week. She was breathing good on her own and eating soft foods. 

But I went to see her 2 days later and something definitely wasn't right. She couldn't really say anything and didn't seem to be "all there". She wouldn't look at me and wouldn't really respond at all. I freaked and asked her husband what was going on and he said that she had been acting this way since coming home. 

The doctors never told us an official diagnosis but apparently the home health nurse said that in her chart it says she had a stroke and possible dementia. :crying: :crying2:

But that doesn't explain why she went downhill when she got home. The only thing we can think of is that she was on constant IV fluids in the hospital and she may not be drinking enough now...and she was on oxygen there but not now. So the doctor ordered bloodwork to test for dehydration and we should get the results from that today.

I am just so sad thinking about her having a stroke. I mean, thank the Lord she is alive, but now is unable to talk and seems like she doesn't know who is with her or what's going on around her. what if the last time I heard her speak and tell me she loves me was the last time I heard it from her lips? :crying: 

Please pray that she can get some form of communication back! So I can tell her I love her. And because we don't have a living will yet and need to know what she wants as far as a possible GI tube or IV fluids....and lifesaving measures should she code.  

I just miss my Mommy...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry she has had this setback especially after going home. It's so hard. I know what you mean about wanting your mommy, no matter how old we are it's the same. I pray that she is doing better soon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

my prayers are with you kelly and i hope and pray she gets out of this ..its so sad , i lostmy mom three yrs ago so i symphatize with you , its very hard to see our moms sick n not be able to help ! hugs !


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Kelly, im really sorry to hear that your mums unwell. Will be thinking of her and you. Let us know how shes doing xxx


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kelly - so sorry to hear about your mom. I remember those pictures from the hospital that you posted. Dehydration can indeed play havoc with ill patients so I would think that could be a reason for her feeling that way but testing will help determine that as well as her oxygen levels letting you know about that. Would her husband be the one to do the healthcare proxy or you? You need to determine that. Also what might guide you are things your mom might have shared with you in the past about what she thought about others who are very sick. I know my DH and I have discussed at length not wanting to exist in a vegetative state and how important quality of life is to us. Try to figure if your mom had those discussions even when she saw a story on the news. I'm hoping that the adjustment of meds might help and that you can again communicate with her and even tho she can't speak she might hear what you are saying to her. I'm sending prayers to her and to you.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Kelly, I'm sending my prayers to you, my mother has myasthenia gravis and it's pretty similar to MS in fact they thought that was what she had for a long time. She's in a wheelchair too and I know how hard it can be when someone that close to you is really sick. My best wishes to you and your mom in this difficult time. You're not alone.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your mother's setback. I pray she can communicate with you and improves soon. Thinking of you... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Sending my prayers.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

thinking of you guys (((hugs)))


----------

